
Minimum Wage for H-1B Visa Holders Could Reach $250k a Year - radkapital
https://www.forbes.com/sites/stuartanderson/2020/05/21/trump-minimum-wage-for-h-1b-visa-holders-could-reach-250000-a-year/
======
curryst
That does seem like it would align the usage of H-1B visas with the intended
purpose. Isn't the goal of that program to offer visas to foreign workers when
the company is unable to find American workers to fill the job?

The program has lately been used to find foreign workers when American workers
are unwilling to work for the rate the company wants to pay (i.e. H1B workers
are chronically underpaid).

Is this going to be retroactive, in a way? I.e. if you currently hold an H1B,
are underpaid, and this becomes law, will your employer have to raise your
wages or stop sponsoring you on next renewal? That would put a lot of visa
holders in a very tight spot come next renewal.

------
syspec
> When possible, employers use private wage surveys to satisfy the prevailing
> wage requirement and in many cases pay a market wage above those detailed in
> private surveys

"In many cases..."

And I'm many cases they don't, all my many friends who are H1B (except 2,
which are paid at market) are severely underpaid, severely, and can do nothing
about it.

